# Using one android as a bluetooth keyboard for another android



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright guys so I have a dilemma, I recently made a dock for my G-Nex from a samsung fascinate dock (which you can see here) but have realized it is slightly difficult to text with the phone docked. I am looking for an app to allow me to use my old Droid X as a keyboard for my G-Nex through bluetooth or wifi. Ive alread tried BluePutDroid because I've had sucess with using it to pair my Gnex as the transmitter to my friends Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet, but it would not allow the droid x as the transmitter and the G-Nex as the reciever and also I have tried An2An Keyboard with no success, anyone have any alternatives to get it working?


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

also now I'm having issues connecting my devices via bluetooth, they pair but when i try to connect, they connect for 2 seconds, on my droid x it quickley flashes "connected to pagu" then disconnects no idea why it says this since my gnex is nammes Galaxy Nexus, any ideas?


----------

